# heres mine



## twisted200ser (Jun 4, 2002)

www4.mtco.com/rizzo/chrisr.htm


----------



## MP2050 (May 1, 2002)

no display............


----------



## twisted200ser (Jun 4, 2002)

*lets try again*

http://www4.mtco.com/rizzo/chrisr.htm


----------



## twisted200ser (Jun 4, 2002)

*damn this computer*

www4.mtco.com/rizzo/chrisr.htm


----------



## twisted200ser (Jun 4, 2002)

*it wont work*

www4.mtco.com/rizzo/chrisr.htm


----------



## Sentrixx (Apr 30, 2002)

let me try...


www4.mtco.com/rizzo/chrisr.htm


If that didn't work just cut and paste it.. All in all, mad prob bro. I'm really diggin' it. I'm very impressed. Keep up the great work.


----------

